# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Njerëz të humbur, do të transmetohet në televizionin KLAN

## Mr_Beni

"Njerez te humbur", tani ne televizionin Klan

E Merkure, 06 Gusht 2008


Me nisjen e sezonit te ri televiziv, emisioni "Njerez te humbur" shkon ne Televizionin Kombetar Klan. Nje format krejtesisht human, i bazuar ne historite personale te njerezve te ndryshem, ky emision rivjen me idene dhe drejtimin e gazetares Aida Shtino. E natyrisht bashke me ekranin e ri dhe stafin profesionist, pritet qe "Njerez te humbur" te sjelle ne vjeshte edhe zhvillime shume interesante, surpriza dhe lajme te reja, ne gjetjen e shqiptareve te larguar neper bote. Histori te mbuluara me mister prej vitesh, do te zbardhen pikerisht gjate ketij sezoni te ri.

Aida Shtino, presidente e Fondacionit mbarekombetar "Njerezit e humbur" me shtrirje ne Shqiperi, Kosove dhe Maqedoni, tregon per gazeten "Koha Jone", planet per sezonin e ri televiziv.

Aida shprehet se "jam e lumtur qe tani "njerez te humbur" eshte nje prodhim ne televizionin kombetar Klan" dhe rendit disa arsye. "Se pari, tani do te kemi nje staf shume me te madh, ne studio dhe ne terren, qe do te mundesoje efektivitet edhe me te madh ne misionin tone". Aida konsideron se "arritje te tilla behen te mundura vecanerisht ne saje te bashkepunimi me televizionin Klan, qe siguron, jo vetem teknologjine e perparuar, mbulimin me sinjal ne te gjithe vendin, por edhe shtrirjen jashte kufijve ne Evrope dhe kontinentet e tjera. Aida zbulon per "Koha Jone" dhe nje avantazh tjeter te ndryshimit surprize. "Ne ne sezonin e ri qe tani e tutje jemi ne tv Klan, do te rikthehemi me transmetimin tone maratone, te premten, si dikur. Kjo nuk eshte thjeshte nje ndryshim dite te javes. Shume shikues na kishin shprehur qarte kerkesen qe emisioni yne te transmetohej te premten. Per me teper ata argumentonin se ne kete dite mundesite per te qene efektive ne punen vullnetare ne terren jane me te shumta".

Kalimi

"Duke pare, qe emisioni yne kerkonte nje pune profesionistesh, u mendua te gjendej nje staf i tille, dhe natyrisht televizioni kombetar Klan ofron gjithcka, qe nevojitet per nje pune dinjitoze dhe profesionale", pohon Aida. Nderkohe, permes ketij televizioni dhe shikueshmerise se tij te larte, gazetarja dhe stafi i saj i rinovuar, thone se synojne qe te jene sa me prane familjeve, qe vuajne humbjen e anetareve te tyre por dhe shume familjeve qe kane lidhje te ndryshme me ato te prekura nga drama sociale. "Bashkepunimi me TV Klan, ofron nje mundesi shume te madhe te familjet qe vuajne kete dukuri", shprehet kryeredaktori i emisionit, Bernard Pecnikaj, i cili shton gjithashtu se rastet e reja shtohen nga dite ne dite. Pikerisht ky fluks i madh i njerezve, qe kerkojne nje zgjidhje permes emisionit "Njerez te humbur" do te gjeje mbeshtetjen me te mire ne ekranin e Klan, qe ne kete rast jep hapesira bashkepunimi ne te gjithe globin. "Elemente dhe rubrika te reja, lidhje direkte nepermjet satelitit me shume shtete te botes, per te investiguar ne terren, aty ku ndodh ngjarja, aty ku ka humbur personi, do te bejne, qe gjetja e tyre te jete me e lehte dhe ne nje kohe rekord", tregon Pecnikaj.

Risi

Emisioni, i rikthyer tashme ne transmetim diten e premte ne mbremje, do te marre vlera te vecanta edhe ne saje te kontakteve te drejtperdrejta me emisionet analoge, qe zhvillohen ne vende te ndryshme te botes, paralelisht ne te njejten nate. "Ne saje te teknologjise se televizionit Klan, ne kemi mundesine e komunikimit direkt me emisionet te ngjashme me "Njerez te humbur. Ky bashkepunim na ndihmon te jemi me produktiv ne punen dhe misionin, qe ky program ka", eshte shprehur per "KJ", kryeredaktori i emisionit.

Per kete qellim, hapesira te gjera i jane dhene krijimit te rrjeteve te reja te investigimit, te pasuruara jo vetem me burimet e policise, por edhe me burime private e vullnetare. Per me teper shume produktive pritet te jete lidhja me disa nga zyrat investiguese me te mira ne bote, te cilat kane pervoje ne gjetjen e personave te humbur dhe te zhdukur. Te gjitha keto lidhje do te jene ne sherbim, te gjetjes sa me te shpejte te personave te kerkuar dhe natyrisht do te bejne, qe permes tyre nga studioja e emisionit te transmetohen emocione te jashtezakonshme dhe te paperseritshme.

Mision

Te drejtosh nje emision te perjavshem qe ne fakt eshte maratone oresh, eshte nje pune sa e veshtire aq dhe e lodhshme. Per Aiden, sikunder thekson, eshte kenaqesi. Dhe kjo, per shkak se interesi i saj eshte njerezor: "Une e kam shume te qarte ate cka mendoj kur punoj per "Njerez te humbur". Kam nje mision i cili duhet realizuar dhe per me teper, cuar perpara. Shperblimi, eshte i madh: E ku ka kenaqesi me te madhe sesa te gezosh familje qe per vite te tera, jetojne ne makthin e zhdukjes se frikshme te njeriut te zemres.

Direkt

Aida Shtino thote se programi i se premtes mbrema do te jete shume i gjate, per disa ore me radhe. "Me kalimin ne tv Klan, shfrytezojme nje avantazh risi, lidhje direkte me shume vende te Evropes, perfshire Angline por dhe me Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe me gjere. Kjo, ne saje te lidhjeve satelitore qe do te realizoje tv Klan", tregon Aida per investimin ambicioz ne ndihme te programit qe synon te bashkoje njerezit e ndare per shkaqe nga me te ndryshmet.

Drejtuesja e emisionit qe ka audience nder me te lartat ne vend, viset shqiptare perreth dhe emigrantet neper bote, shton se gjate ketij sezoni ne vazhdim, hapesire dhe rendesi te madhe do te kete edhe trajtimi i rasteve te shumta te paraqitura nga shqiptaret e Kosoves, Maqedonise dhe Malit te Zi. "Kronika, investigime ne terren dhe lidhje direkte nga keto shtete do te sjellin ne vemendjen e publikut, realitetin qe perjetojne bashkekombesit tane jashte kufijve dhe vecanerisht kerkohet ndihma e shqiptareve anembane botes, qe keta njerez te gjenden sa me shpejt te jete e mundur".



Stafi dhe misioni

Si zakonisht, se bashku me drejtuesen e emisionit, ne studion e re do te jene edhe 8 gazetare, qe do te mbulojne lidhjet direkte, te realizuara ne te gjithe boten. I gjithe ky program do te realizohet ne nje prej studiove moderne te televizionit Klan dhe natyrisht me nje skenografi te pershtatur per vete natyren e emisionit, nga mjeshtri Bashkim Zahaj. Nje staf i rinovuar profesionistesh, te sprovuar prej vitesh fushen e investigimit kane nisur tashme punen, ne menyre qe ne shtator gjithcka te jete gati. Aida Shtino thote se kjo do te rrise ndjeshem frytet e punes dhe do te finalizohet me gjetjen, zbardhjen dhe zgjidhjen perfundimtare te shume rasteve te bujshme te cilat prej vitesh nuk kane arritur te zgjidhen. Ndersa shpreh keqardhjen per mos bashkimin me te, te disa prej djemve dhe vajzave qe ajo kishte sjelle ne emisionin e saj dhe qe u evidentuan si gazetare te "Njerez te humbur: "Nje pjese e tyre ka mbetur ne rruge mbrapa, sepse pa interesin vetjak dhe jo misionin", pohon drejtuesja qe ka marre me shume falenderime mirenjohjeje ne historine e transmetimeve televizive shqiptare.

"Kemi publikuar vetem 1/10 e rasteve"

"Vetem nje e dhjeta e historive, qe ne kemi depozituar kane arritur te publikohen dhe te lancohen". Eshte kjo shifra, qe behet e ditur nga kryeredaktori i emisionit "Njerez te humbur", Bernard Pecnikaj. Kjo do te thote se shume histori te tjera jane ende te panjohura dhe presin te publikohen. Shume njerez te tjere vuajne ne dilemat e humbjes se personave te tyre te dashur dhe shume familje te tjera presin pergjigje vetem nga ekrani i televizionit "Klan". Nisja e sezonit te ri te ketij emisioni, do te nxjerre ne drite histori te vecanta dhe do t'iu jape pergjigje pikepyetjeve te vjetra te disa familjeve shqiptare, qe prej vitesh presin me nje shprese. "Jane te shumte personat, qe vizitojne faqen zyrtare te emisionit tone NJEREZ TE HUMBUR - FONDACIONI - MISSING PEOPLE - Home, apo na shkruajne ne adresen aidashtino@njereztehumbur.com", shprehet Bernard Pecnikaj. Ai pohon se jane pikerisht keto rruget zyrtare te komunikimit me emisionin "Njerez te humbur", i cili mbrohet nga e drejta e autorit sipas legjislacionit te Republikes se Shqiperise. E ndersa stafi i ri i ketij emisioni eshte ende duke vazhduar punen ne mbledhjen dhe perzgjedhjen e historive, nga nje vizite ne faqen zyrtare te "Njerez te humbur", shihet se njerezit vazhdojne te shkruajne dhe te prezantojne rastet e tyre.

Nje pako e re kujtimesh

Ne ekranin e televizionit Klan, "Njerez te humbur" do te vije plot risi. Natyrisht duke ruajtur thelbin dhe mesazhin e ketij formati, por duke sjelle te reja ne menyren e ndertimit dhe konceptimit. Duket se i tille do te jete edhe rikonceptimi i rubrikes "Pako kujtimesh". Eshte ky, nje prej momenteve me te ngrohta te emisionit, qe krijon emocione pozitive dhe mbreselenese, ne takimet e personave te ndryshem te shkeputur per nje kohe te gjate nga njeri-tjetri. Kjo rubrike, permbush pa diskutim nje prej synimeve te emisionit, per te qene ne ndihme te personave, qe kane nevoje per te. Me nje hapesire me te gjere dhe me me teper vemendje, rubrika "Pako kujtimesh", do te promovoje emocione pozitive dhe mirenjohjeje, per te gjithe ata qe do te ndjekin ""Njerez te humbur" gjate sezonit te ardhshem ne tv Klan.

---Marre nga gazeta KOHA JONE---

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

amon se ke klani mer me shume lek ajo se vetem ne shqiperi kam pa keshtu gjerash qe ndrojn stacionin me keto programe....po hik se gjith mbas lekut bejn!

prap i uroj me gjith shpirt atyre familjeve qe ti gjen femit motrat vllezrit etj etj

----------


## Conquistador

Shyqyr qe doli ne kete Forum e verteta rreth Aida Shtinos, se po jepeshin koordinata te gabume. Thuhej se ishte akoma ke vizioni  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

kjo zonja Shtino osh si puna e bletes ngeli tu shetit lule me lule ishte tek Telenorba pastaj ke Vizioni Plusi tani paska kalu ke Klani ehehehheh çfare behet mbas lekut  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

Aida Shtino la nom tu genjy prindrit e shkret e kam fjalen per Altinin ne ket rast jo esht ketu jo aty dhe kur e pash dje lujta menc qe ajo idjotja AIDA ne cdo emision i thot prinderve cfare do ti thonit shqiptareve ne Angli itali etj  etj ose cfare do i thoshe Alitint po na pa ne keto momente etj etj etj ore nuk ka turp ajo qe i lendon keto njerez dhe i mban kote me shpresa jo ket jave jo javen tjeter do e gjejm sepse ashtu e keshtu.....bobo si mi acaron ato nerva ajo...mire ja ka ber Portokallia qe e ka tall ate jo dhimbja jo kjo jo ajo...esht shume turp qe ky emision ka shkura deri ne ket grad TURP TURP!

dhe ti bledi ske nevoj te me japesh nji pergjigje se ky esht mendimi im dhe jo vetem une po dhe shqipater te tjer qe njofim ketu nuk e shikojn me emisionin!

si do qofsh pacit fat

----------


## puroshkodran

Gjeja me e shpifur e ketij emisioni eshte kur fusin muzike funebre gjate tregimit te historise nga te afermit e te humburit.
Ata flasin aty ne studio, kta fusin muzike funebre per ta bere atmosferen me te trishtushme.
Duket sikur po japin ndonje reportazhe te 100 vjeteve me pare...

----------


## [LoTi]

> Aida Shtino la nom tu genjy prindrit e shkret e kam fjalen per Altinin ne ket rast jo esht ketu jo aty dhe kur e pash dje lujta menc qe ajo idjotja AIDA ne cdo emision i thot prinderve cfare do ti thonit shqiptareve ne Angli itali etj  etj ose cfare do i thoshe Alitint po na pa ne keto momente etj etj etj ore nuk ka turp ajo qe i lendon keto njerez dhe i mban kote me shpresa jo ket jave jo javen tjeter do e gjejm sepse ashtu e keshtu.....bobo si mi acaron ato nerva ajo...mire ja ka ber Portokallia qe e ka tall ate jo dhimbja jo kjo jo ajo...esht shume turp qe ky emision ka shkura deri ne ket grad TURP TURP!
> 
> dhe ti bledi ske nevoj te me japesh nji pergjigje se ky esht mendimi im dhe jo vetem une po dhe shqipater te tjer qe njofim ketu nuk e shikojn me emisionin!
> 
> si do qofsh pacit fat


Do te shpallim ne kerkim ne interpol ty per arsye se ke shum vite qe jeton ne usa e ke harruar shqiperin, shtriggggggg  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Aikido

Dy here e kam pare gjithe e gjith kete emision, dhe gjeja e pare qe kam menduar. Marketing, hajde te fitojme shikueshmeri dhe te bejme me zemer ato familjare te shkrete. Nuk e di nese i beson me njeri, po une nuk i besoje me asnje fjale ketij emisioni.

----------


## xheraldina

Sa lezetcem!
Pas tre muajsh nga me se 2000 te humbur e gjetet Oliverin.
Po me sipmatiku eshte detektivi juaj i cili per 6 ore online shikon TV.
Turp apo biznes, gjykoni vet!
E edhe Chris Ervinin e perndjeket.
Disa kerkime behen me thashetheme e disa me rruge zyretare.
Birin e Xhulianes e humbet pergjithmone, pershkak te jo profesionalizmit tuaj.
Nuk kerkohen te humburit ne HI5 o Beni torollaku ose bukepermysti (siq thojn ne Kosove)!

----------


## shkodrane_uk

po ku te shkonje te verferit,neper zyra,apo ministrira.
dhe ja thane dhe dalim tv dhe ku i dihet gjejme dhe kalamojte.
shpresa eshte fundit.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Do te shpallim ne kerkim ne interpol ty per arsye se ke shum vite qe jeton ne usa e ke harruar shqiperin, shtriggggggg


hik ore dreq se tamom e kam shkrujt jan bo ato shtriga jo une po hik se te erdha aty e te cava mdysh :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Aikido

> po ku te shkonje te verferit,neper zyra,apo ministrira.
> dhe ja thane dhe dalim tv dhe ku i dihet gjejme dhe kalamojte.
> shpresa eshte fundit.


Po ku te len vend per shpresa keto o Shkodrane. Akoma nuk u mesove qe eshte biznes ?? Te gjithe ato persona qe na i gjejne keto Interpoli i Televizioneve apo si ti quaj zyra investigative e televizioneve jane personat qe lajmerojne dhe lidhen me familjen, vetem i ofrojne kontaktimin ne studio per te marr nje imazh emisioni. Kjo eshte vertet per turp te zotit, te mbash shpresat tek Aida Shtino apo keto palo gazetaret e vete shpallur. Se me cfare kam pare une aty, vetem gazetar nuk mund te jene, qe i meret goja kur flasin, te duket sikur kan dy dite qe dalin ne ekran dhe jo vite sic bejne keto. I lumte Frangajt e Dulakut qe tallen me popullin, gjej shesh e bej pershesh.

----------


## xheraldina

hahahhahahahhahaahhahahah
ende presim paaftesine tuaj

----------


## Gentian_gr

Shtino tashme i ka hyre politikes.Nje rast qe sapo lexova ne fb! :i ngrysur:

----------


## Marya

> Shtino tashme i ka hyre politikes.Nje rast qe sapo lexova ne fb!


zakonisht televisioni francez i shfaq keto lajme humbjesh, nuk kam degjuar dhe lexuar asgje
tmerr, e rrit femine me 10000000 mundime dhe meraqe dhe kur mendon se u rrit me ne fund paf
do zoti eshte mire dhe te kthehet sa me shpejt prane familjareve

----------


## Brari

uroj te gjendet kjo vajza shendosh e mire..

paska 1 jav e zhdukur..

nga pamja duket inteligjente dhe mjaft simpatike..
dmth zhduksi  eshte person qe e ka ndjekur..
pra mundet familja te dij dicka..ose shkolla.. ose nderrmarrja..

po ne fb ka qen kjo vajza?

e tmerrshme..

----------


## donna76

Nuk hyj ne meriten e emisionit ,,,,,,, vetem nje konsiderate kisha per Aiden, Ke ka parukjere kjo aman??? Nuk e di po e koncojne sikur te jete ndonje 80 vjecare.....

----------


## xhori

> Nuk hyj ne meriten e emisionit ,,,,,,, vetem nje konsiderate kisha per Aiden, Ke ka parukjere kjo aman??? Nuk e di po e koncojne sikur te jete ndonje 80 vjecare.....


 hahahah  paska bere edhe perparime ne gjuhen shqipe  se kur  ka ardhe ne shkollen tregetare ne vlore nuk dinte  shqip mire. eshte dropullite

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Nuk hyj ne meriten e emisionit ,,,,,,, vetem nje konsiderate kisha per Aiden, Ke ka parukjere kjo aman??? Nuk e di po e koncojne sikur te jete ndonje 80 vjecare.....


Une sado mundohem, kur degjoj per emisionin e kesaj apo stafin, nuk mundet te mos me vije ne mend kjo skene....
Mund te qesh me lot me minuta te tera pastaj

----------

